# new thread



## welder (Jan 26, 2008)

when I am in the main forum I'm having trouble finding where you start a new thread. also  what is an easy way to post pic


----------



## mossymo (Jan 26, 2008)

welder
Here you will get your choice of categories to post under - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/index.php  From there just enter into the category and then start a new thread under that category.

And here is a good thread on posting pictures. - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9916&highlight=posting


----------



## kookie (Jan 26, 2008)

Mossy , you beat me to it. I was going to tell him the samething. 

Kookie


----------

